

Zappos Headers - natgordon
http://www.mfli.net/thoughts/2010/07/21/zappos-headers/

======
j_baker
"Emphasis mine."

Heh... How exactly could the emphasis _not_ be his? Last I checked the HTTP
protocol didn't have any provision for emphasizing headers, so it couldn't
have been the server that added the emphasis. ;-)

------
logic
Reddit amuses me:

    
    
       200 OK
       Connection: close
       Date: Wed, 21 Jul 2010 18:56:19 GMT
       Server: '; DROP TABLE servertypes; --

------
pg
Well, that worked.

~~~
Timothee
"Breaking news: Paul Graham quits YCombinator, joins Zappos as a developer"?

------
Mark_B
If you'd like to join in the header-sniffing fun, here's a bookmarklet that
will show a site's HTTP headers in a popup: <http://pastebin.com/pTDun3GT>

------
m0th87
Just for curiosity's sake, it would be interesting to have an estimate on how
many extra gigabytes have been sent over time with these headers.

~~~
bkrausz
The 2 header lines are 163 bytes (including /r/n). Quantcast (probably very
wrong, but the best estimate I can find) says they get 277K visits per day.
Not sure what their pages/visits are, but it's that times 43GB/day.

~~~
masklinn
You didn't take gzipping in account. Taking it in account, it's 105 bytes.

~~~
alnayyir
Headers are how the clients know to gzip the content.

You think http libs and web servers figure out whether or not something is
gzipped by guessing? :)

~~~
JoachimSchipper
Although it's not guilty of this particular idiocy, IE does like to override
MIME types by content- or extension-based guesses. So it would, sadly, not be
_that_ surprising.

------
leftnode
Also, the X-Core-Value number changes with each request (appears random).

~~~
alexgartrell

      1. Deliver WOW Through Service
      2. Embrace and Drive Change
      3. Create Fun and A Little Weirdness
      4. Be Adventurous, Creative, and Open-Minded
      5. Pursue Growth and Learning
      6. Build Open and Honest Relationships With Communication
      7. Build a Positive Team and Family Spirit
      8. Do More With Less
      9. Be Passionate and Determined
      10. Be Humble

------
pietrofmaggi
Just for fun I've tried a script over the Alexa top 1M sites...

Strangest thing:

    
    
      www.vg.no
    
      X-VG-WebServer: leon
      X-VG-WebCache: dexter
      X-Rick-Would-Never: Know the Rules, and So Do I
      X-VG-Korken: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fcj8CnD5188

------
qeorge
Raanan.com (one of the Automattic staff) has a similar header - check out his
X-hacker header:

"X-hacker: If you're reading this, you should visit automattic.com/jobs and
apply to join the fun, mention this header."

[http://hurl.it/hurls/bf52ecc89d75c83ee8a68171bd624992607e162...](http://hurl.it/hurls/bf52ecc89d75c83ee8a68171bd624992607e1629/8af0ad1d9df2a2cbcb583024ecbdd0cb80afcf58)

~~~
micrypt
That's generally on sites hosted by wordpress.com (TechCrunch and others).

------
afhof
Normally I would only look at the headers if there was a problem with the
request.

------
amccloud
I just had a phone interview with Zappos. I mentioned this. Thanks.

------
bbwharris
It was an interesting recruiting idea, but it's out there now.

~~~
jackolas
only people that care are stil their target, mission achieved.

------
c1sc0
Nice way to cut out the headhunters!

------
fizz972
Zappos Head[ _hunt_ ]ers

------
abstractwater
This is just awesome.

